# Yet another person's road to sub 30. edit: to fuel my ego obv.



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 7, 2022)

Hello whoever sees this!
Just another progression thread to boost my ego.
Don't mind me, feel free to move on with your day.

After spending several years with beginners and learning roux for a bit, I figure it's time to try and reach sub 30.
I basically need to learn full cmll, get better at fingertricks, recog, and f2b in the most generalized terms.

Planning to try and get better at OH (about 1.5 minutes so far) later.


Edit:
Unnecessary probably to put on here but I learned both an adjacent swapping and diagonal algs.
Also learned the first two H algs (the ones with only two colors) and can relatively recognize them okayish.


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 8, 2022)

Good luck. I also use Roux and love my progression journey.

Happy cubing


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 9, 2022)

Welp, just as useless as my original post, but I learned a few more efficient eo algs and a coupla pi cases (bars).
Also grinded a bit and hopefully will get a better cube in the future. Crusty obscure brands that I messed around with years ago isn't very helpful to my OH slice moves but my pinkie is getting jacked from this exercise.

Hopefully I'm not bumping this dumb thread and blocking up others.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 10, 2022)

Hit a new pb of 34.06 seconds! (nearly 10 seconds faster than my previous)
I dunno how you guys manage to reconstruct solves and since my memory isn't exactly amazing, I can't really figure.
I mean, it's pretty cool personally. Maybe my pinkie is just getting so juiced from slice moves.

Oh, and I started looking at other cubes yesterday like the X-Man tornado, rs3m 2021 maglev and wrm 2021 lite. Might be better options, but I was looking at price, popularity, and stability because of Roux. Deciding between scs and cubicle but leaning to scs because of the price and the fact that I am in a Southern state.
Probably not the best because of my current skill level, but I want to be able to practice OH without getting finger pain again. 

Wanna experience table abuse properly.
Honestly, the maglev is so I can study magnetic attraction.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Feb 12, 2022)

Quick update:
Sorry I haven't posted recently, my main cube split down the middle on about every piece.
I can't exactly practice with that so I've been using an original rubik's brand, and just practicing some cmlls.
Superglued the pieces back together, but I'm gonna get a tornado v2 later.

So no, I did not give up or something.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (May 7, 2022)

Anyhow, I was gone for quite a while but I kept doing random stuff on offtopic lol.
I was busy for my eocs (bday is wrong on my profile because I wasn't sure if it was secure, until I met yall somewhat)

Currently averages around 40 but I've been practicing f2b and now can get around 35 often.
Lockups result in about 40-50 second solves.

One last eoc left (English), so posts are gonna be sparse.

Posted to obviously to fuel my ego.


----------



## DrAGoni_Penguin (Jan 1, 2023)

Happy New Year!!!
2023 in 39 minutes and 15 seconds in my area
That's about as much time it took to learn to solve my 4x4 like 3 years ago.


I hit the sub 30 barrier today so that's pretty epic imo and I had a bit of bacon (not duck or penguin, just pigs which I don't think is avian or on the forums).

Stopped cubing a couple of months ago and just got back into it sporadically and gradually for a reason I forgor and suddenly I found myself hitting these 35s 32s and then 28s for idk.

Moral of the story: sabbaticals are good lol


I haven't been online much due to some school stuff and midterms, but I will defo be reaching sub 20 next year. 



-resolution-
Will reach sub 20 or lower
Finish cmll
Get better at OH fingertricks (average below a minute now!)


Was grinding out those solves a few hours ago lmao


----------



## lucazdoescubingstuff (Jan 1, 2023)

DrAGoni_Penguin said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 2023 in 39 minutes and 15 seconds in my area
> That's about as much time it took to learn to solve my 4x4 like 3 years ago.
> 
> ...


i also hit the sub 30 barrier before the year ended! except it was on dec 30


----------

